# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  suhi način drzanja prljavih pp

## sasana

planiram koristiti pp, pa molim vas koje vec korisitite da mi malo pojasnite taj suhi nacin.
AKo sam dobro shvatila suhi nije potpuno suhi. Kod njega se popiskene pelene samo ne cuvaju u vodi, ali one su ustvari mokre.
Ili? Kako vi koje koristite suhi nacin to radite? Vidim da su neke mame pisale da ljeti isperu i malo prosuse. A sto je sa zimom? Narocito ako zivite u stanu. Operete ih na ruke pa na/pored radijatora (to mi nema smisla jer se opet isparava mokraca)? Ili ih smo popiskene pospricate cajevcem i stavite u kantu. Da li se prave gljivice za 1-2 dana?
Eto , hvala na odgovorima

----------


## klaudija

ja bacam u kantu s poklopcem, ispirem samo pokakane, tu i tamo poprskam s čajevcem.. uglavnom perem svaki 3. dan, ali nekad ostanu ikoji dan duže (dan, dva)..nema nikakvih gljivica, ali naravno smrde  :Smile: 

ljeto, zima, uvijek isto..

----------


## Argente

Ja ih samo šviknem u lavor (prazan) ili torbu za čuvanje, ne ispirem ni pokakane, samo sastružem toalet papirom...ništa se ne desi za 2 dana. Doduše, to je još zasad kakica isključivo dojenog djeteta, vidjet ćemo hoće li to i kasnije funkcionirati.

----------


## kljucic

Nakon prematanja ih samo šiknem u škaf. Kakicu sam ispirala dok je bila tekuća, a kad je krenula dohrana samo istresem u wc, ne ispirem.. Za kakicu uvijek imaš i onu opciju sa papirićima. Peru se svaki 2-3 dan pa se ne stvore gljivice.
Ljeto zima, uvijek isto.

----------


## Kikica1

Pokakane ispirem ako promasi liner, inace samo bacim u kantu. Drzim sad zimi na balkonu i poklopac ne zatvaram skroz nego pustam da se "zraci". Normalno da se na pokakanima malo osjeti smrad ali sad po zimi i nakon 4 dana se one popiskane ne usmrde. Po ljeti se bas osjeti mokraca al tad je i kanta zatvorena pa se vjerojatno sve skupa upari na balkonu (iako su u hladu al kad po ljeti i tamo bude +35). Mi smo na pp presli s nekih godinu i 5 mjeseci kad je mali vec sve skoro jeo kao i odrasli, vjerujem da je s ukakanim pelenama kod dojencadi ipak manji smrad.

----------


## rahela

i ja sam prije, a i sada ću kad dođe na red, isto kao i Argente i Ključićka

----------


## puntica

> poklopac ne zatvaram skroz nego pustam da se "zraci".


to je ključno! ako držiš poklopac skroz zatvorenim onda se umrde, ako im daš zraka onda ne

----------


## sasana

Super,hvala na odgovorima i savjetima. Ako ih imate jos slobodno dajte! Svatko ima nesto sto otkrije sam.

----------


## kljucic

ako znam da uskoro neću prati šareni veš (onaj na 40, bijeli perem zajedno sa pelenama na 60), bacam ih direkt u mašinu i pritvorim vrata (od mašine, jel)

----------


## lulu-mama

I ja ih drzim na suhom. Plus, u tu kantu bacam i maramice (natopljene vodom) s kojima brisem guzu. 
E sad, odnedavno mi je to pocelo srduckati na ubudjalo.
Smrdi samo dok je ves vlazan (po izlasku iz perilice), kad ga osusim je OK.

Jel vama zasmrdi na ubudjalo? I kako se toga rjesiti?

----------


## maca papucarica

Lulu, koliko cesto peres pelene?
I ja ih drzim kao i ti, mokre bambus maramice, prljave pelene, perem svaki drugi dan i nikad nije smrduckalo na plijesan. 
U biti, mozda je jednom kad mi je odstajao u masini par sati mokar  :Unsure:

----------


## paučica

Ja sam ih isto čuvala uvijek "na suho". Dakle, ukakane isperem ako je meka stolica, izbacim tvrđu stolicu u wc I stavim sve u kantu. Prala sam ih (kao I većina koja se javila na temu) svaki 2.-3. dan. Nisu mi se nikad skupljale gljivice. Ovo s čudnim mirisom mi se znalo događati. Mislim da je to od nedovoljno ispranog deterdženta. Možda lulu-mama da probaš u pretinac za omekšivač staviti malo alkoholnog octa?

----------


## lulu-mama

Perem obicno svaka 2-3 dana. Mozda mi je odstojalo 4 zadnji put kad sam bas skuzila taj miris. Mislim da sve iznad 2 dana je previse i pocinje smrduckati. 
Probati cu i alkoholnog staviti. Inace ga nisam do sad stavljala, a pelene koristimo 1 mjesec. I ispirem uvijek 2 puta.

----------

